# Logan 1825



## bama7 (Sep 22, 2015)

Is the Logan Cabinet Model 1825 a 110v or a 220v?


----------



## CluelessNewB (Sep 22, 2015)

If it's single phase it probably is a dual voltage motor and can be wired for either 110 or 220.  It may very well not have an original motor and may be 3 phase.


----------



## eeler1 (Sep 22, 2015)

I've owned 5 Logan lathes, only one had original motor


----------



## bama7 (Sep 22, 2015)

I found out is a 110v motor.  I don't know if it is original or not.  Any opinions on this model?  I am supposed to go look at one tomorrow.  It is supposed to have "drawers full" of tools and attachments.  The 1825 looks good in pictures, but what do I need to be aware of and look for?  I would really like to have a lathe with a QCGB like the 1825.  It doesn't look to bad in pictures, but in person may be somewhat different.


----------



## A618fan2 (Sep 22, 2015)

I have one that I refurbished this spring.  It was in rough shape but I was able to bring it back at a reasonable cost.  See my post at  http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=161694&p=1095874&hilit=Logan+1825#p1095874  I like it and so far, it has been a very good lathe.  In terms of what to watch for, I can't think of anything outside a normal lathe inspection.  These were tough, simple lathes so everything on them is pretty straight forward.  If it's under power I'd suggest running it in forward and reverse, check to see that the carriage power feeds work, the half nut, power cross feeds and check the gear box with a mirror for heavy wear.  For things that don't work or look like they need work, Logan Actuator supports the lathe and almost all the parts are still available plus you can usually find used parts on Ebay or through machine dealers.  Good luck and post us some picts!


----------



## bama7 (Sep 22, 2015)

A618fan2 said:


> I have one that I refurbished this spring.  It was in rough shape but I was able to bring it back at a reasonable cost.  See my post at  http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=161694&p=1095874&hilit=Logan+1825#p1095874  I like it and so far, it has been a very good lathe.  In terms of what to watch for, I can't think of anything outside a normal lathe inspection.  These were tough, simple lathes so everything on them is pretty straight forward.  If it's under power I'd suggest running it in forward and reverse, check to see that the carriage power feeds work, the half nut, power cross feeds and check the gear box with a mirror for heavy wear.  For things that don't work or look like they need work, Logan Actuator supports the lathe and almost all the parts are still available plus you can usually find used parts on Ebay or through machine dealers.  Good luck and post us some picts!


Thank you for all the info!  It sounds to me that you are well pleased with the ability the 1825 has.  I too like to tinker with stuff like this.  I am still working on my Logan/Wards 200, but I just don't think I can pass on this opportunity.   Especially with tooling, attachments, and the QCGB.  Hopefully it will be in my shed sometime tomorrow.  Thank you


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 23, 2015)

For the record, the several different variants of the Logan 1800 Series of 10" lathes came from the factory with no specific motor.  According to a 1956 Logan catalog, the recommended motor is any 1/2 HP 1725 RPM type.  According to the catalog, each model of bench, floor or cabinet type came with a two-step motor pulley.  But the catalog does not specify whether it was 1/2" or 5/8" bore.  However, by the 1950's (assuming that the machine still has its original motor pulley), most other manufacturers were supplying 5/8" bore motor pulleys with an optional 5/8" x 1/2" bushing available..

Or to put it another way, the 1825 model number does not specify what motor it might have originally had.  It could have been at the time 110V, 220V or 440V and either single or three-phase and either 50 or 60 CPS.  What differentiates the 1825 from eighteen or twenty other 10" models is that it has a quick change gearbox, a cabinet base, the cabinet under the tailstock end had three pull-out drawers, and it wasn't a turret lathe.  The motor was ordered separately.  And if you ordered the lathe without a motor, they charged you an extra $25 to install and remove a temporary motor for final inspection.  So regardless of model number, all that you could say about the drive system is that it was V-belt since changing it to flat belt would be an impractical major chore.

Plus regardless of what motor (if any) the lathe left the factory with, today it could have most anything.  So unfortunately, your question can't be answered other than by looking at the lathe.


----------



## bama7 (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks wa5cab, that is a mouthful of knowledge!  I am sure glad all you guys are here to answer all my questions.  Maybe one day I will know, naw.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 23, 2015)

You're welcome.  The 1956 Logan catalog was already in Downloads.  I just uploaded the 1953 and 1963 ones.  Under Downloads, open the folders list, open Machinery Manuals..., and open Logan & Wards Catalogs.  I also uploaded a couple of early Wards catalogs.


----------



## bama7 (Sep 23, 2015)

I got it home earlier today, but had to leave it covered on the trailer.  I had to pickup #2 grandson from school, both #1 and #2 sons are working, and church tonight.  I think I will disassemble it on the trailer, clean it some and reassemble it in it's new home.  I will attempt to load some pictures.  Speaking of loading, where are the "downloads"?  I don't see a header marked downloads.  It came with quite a bit of tooling.  Many different cutters, collets, and bits.  Very happy so far.  Breaking it down will tell the rest of the story.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 23, 2015)

A photo of the entire lathe might be helpful at some future date.

On Downloads, see the screen shot photo below.  The DOWNLOADS tab is about 1/3 of the way across the screen on the upper command bar, which begins at the left with RECENT THREADS.  Disregard the ADMIN bar at top of screen.  You shouldn't see it.  But aside from the ads changing every time the screen is refreshed, you should see the rest of it.


----------



## A618fan2 (Sep 23, 2015)

Looks a lot like mine when I brought it home - just the way I like 'em, dirty and neglected!  It won't be long and it'll be looking like this one!


----------



## bama7 (Sep 23, 2015)

That is nice!  Maybe one day.


----------



## bama7 (Sep 24, 2015)

I took the lathe apart one piece at a time while it was on the trailer.  I left the motor mechanism alone.  I want a manual with me when I start that part.  All the gears looked really good.  I was expecting a real mess since the metal, chips were all over the outside of the lathe.  Once I got the tail stock, apron / cross slide, QCGB / drive screw, and headstock removed I took the bed (?) off the cabinets.  Under the headstock was full of sawdust.  Maybe that is why everything looks so good.  I am sure wood is a lot less stress on the gears than metal.


----------

